# Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Februar 2011)

*Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. Februar 2011)

*Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

is ja schön und gut aber irgendwann muss doch mal schluss sein...........


----------



## Amigo (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Find ich auch... im Grunde nur noch eine Verschwendung von Geld und Rohstoffen... aber wir habens ja! 

Aber wie ist das eig. mit dem Druck... gibt's da keine Probleme?


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

ohne schraubtüllen schwer zu realisieren. habs ausm thread jetz nicht rausgelesen, aber ich hoffe er verwendet keine perfect seal tüllen oder ähnliches bei dem geplanten durchfluss ^^


----------



## UnnerveD (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als ob PS-Tüllen zum Einsatz kommen (idR halten die aber auch bombenfest, wenn die einmal drauf sitzen)


----------



## Amigo (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Jo, sind Perfect Seal, auch grad Bilder geschaut... ich hoffe für ihn, dass sich da nix löst...


----------



## johny23at (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Da würde ich jetzt mal die Anordnung der Pumpen hinterfragen?!
Der Durchfluß hängt ja vom DRUCKVERLUST der "Rohrleitungen und Anlagenteile" ab und von der Kennlinie der PUMPE selbst.

So wie dargestellt sind alle Punpen in Serie geschalten: Ausgang der vorherigen Pumpe ist der Eingang der Nächsten. Das bedeutet maximale Druckerhöhung, aber eben nicht unbedingt maximale Durchflußerhöhung!

Gerade wenn ein niedriger Druckverlust der nachgeschalteten "Anlagenteile" vorliegt, macht es Sinn, wenigstens teilweise Pumpen PARALLEL zu schalten! Zum Beispiel 2x parallel und dann in die nächsten 2 hinein (also in Serie). Wäre interssant welche Werte da rauskommen - als vergleich.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> is ja schön und gut aber irgendwann muss doch mal schluss sein...........


 
Es gibt auch leute die nen ferrari tunen


----------



## Malkolm (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Rein physikalisch kann man mit 10mm ID keine 1000l/h schaffen, da schon bei einigen hundert l/h turbulente Strömungen entstehen, die den Druck sprunghaft ansteigen lassen.
Es ist nett, dass er das mal ausprobiert! Aber ich bin da eher skeptisch...


----------



## Esi1984 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Stimme meinem Vorredner zu! Wenn er mit der Dicke versucht annähernd diesen Wert zu erreichen hat er einen viel zu hohen druck und muss andere Dicktungen und Anschlüsse verwenden!


----------



## rabe08 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Das klappt nicht mit den 1000 l. Rechnet mal die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aus, die für 1000 l nötig ist. Da kommt in den Extrembereich, wo Reibung zwischen Schlauch und Wasser zum limitierenden Faktor werden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Man hat in einer wasserkühlung immer turbulente strömungen
Laminare strömungen kommen bei wasserleitungen sogut wie nie vor


----------



## Flaggschiff (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Man hat in einer wasserkühlung immer turbulente strömungen
> Laminare strömungen kommen bei wasserleitungen sogut wie nie vor


 
ja, aber turbulente strömung ist nicht gleich turbulente strömung, reynolds geht da weit auseinander.


----------



## AMD (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Hm... da kann ich auch in Obi gehen und mir da ne Pumpe holen und an den PC anschließen... und dann hab ich mehr als 1000l  
(nicht so ernst nehmen den Comment  )


----------



## twack3r (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Spannendes Projekt! Ich habe mir den thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen, weiß also nichts über die Erfahrungen, die der Tüftler bereits im Vorfeld mit exotischen Kühlungsmethoden gemacht hat. Aber einige Punkte sehe ich genau wie meine Vorredner:

1. In Reihe geschaltete Pumpen erhöhen primär den Druck bzw. die maximal erreichbare Wassersäulenhöhe. Paralellschaltung hingegen bietet sich zur Erhöhung der Durchflussleistung an.

2. Warum wurde sich auf 10mm ID Schläuche beschränkt? Für ein solches Projekt wäre für mich nichts unterhalb eines Masterkleer 13mm ID in Frage gekommen.

3. Perfect Seal bei solchem Druck? Allein zur gesundheutlichen Schonung meines Nervenkostüms wären für mich Schraubtüllen *Pflicht*!

Werde das Projekt auf jeden Fall gespannt verfolgen, schließlich sind solche Extremszenarien auch in ihrem möglichen Scheitern unglaublich lehrreich für nächste Projekte.


----------



## marioziv (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Da versucht einer nicht im Ernst 3x 480er Nvidias + Prozzi mit einem 360er Radi kühl zu halten?  
Durchfluss ist ja eine feine Sache, nur bei 1000l/h frage ich mich wie lange da die Dichtungen und Schläuche mitmachen! 

Fragwürdiges Projekt!


----------



## twack3r (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



marioziv schrieb:


> Da versucht einer nicht im Ernst 3x 480er Nvidias + Prozzi mit einem 360er Radi kühl zu halten?
> Durchfluss ist ja eine feine Sache, nur bei 1000l/h frage ich mich wie lange da die Dichtungen und Schläuche mitmachen!
> 
> Fragwürdiges Projekt!



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das muss ein Radiator von mehreren sein. Ich benutze für meine beiden GTX480 und nen 4GHz Hitzkopf i7 930 schließlich auch nen Mora 2 Pro, und selbst der wird recht warm unter Vollast.

Hoher Druck+ein Radiator+sehr heiße Komponenten = Schlauchversagen, da helfen dann auch keine Tüllen mehr. Aber das weiß der Bastler bestimmt eh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



johny23at schrieb:


> Da würde ich jetzt mal die Anordnung der Pumpen hinterfragen?!
> Der Durchfluß hängt ja vom DRUCKVERLUST der "Rohrleitungen und Anlagenteile" ab und von der Kennlinie der PUMPE selbst.
> 
> So wie dargestellt sind alle Punpen in Serie geschalten: Ausgang der vorherigen Pumpe ist der Eingang der Nächsten. Das bedeutet maximale Druckerhöhung, aber eben nicht unbedingt maximale Durchflußerhöhung!



Ich bin jetzt zu faul, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, aber in der Einleitung wird von 8-10 D5 gesprochen, ggf. gibt es einen zweite Quadpack, der nicht im Bild ist.
Welche Konfiguration sinnvoll ist, hängt aber auch vom Deckel ab. Der hat den Herstellerangaben zufolge einiges an Einfluss auf die Leistung der D5. Mit einigen Deckeln können 1m³/h gar nicht erreicht werden, da ist Reihenschaltung natürlich ein sinnloser Ansatz, bei anderen liefert die Pumpe bei 1m³/h noch soviel Druck, dass eine weitere Verdoppelung (durch Halbierung der Pumpen in einer Reihe) gar nicht möglich wäre und somit einen enormen Durchflusseinbruch nach sich ziehen würde. Allgemein ist die D5 schneller Druck- denn Durchflusslimitiert, als z.B. die DDC.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Man hat in einer wasserkühlung immer turbulente strömungen
> Laminare strömungen kommen bei wasserleitungen sogut wie nie vor


 
In den Schläuchen einer Wakü kann man normalerweise laminare Bereiche ereichen. (10mm, 1l/min ergibt bei mir ~R2300)

Aber bei 1000 l/h dürfte sich der Schlauchdurchmesser trotzdem bemerkbar machen. Ich hab letztes Jahr mit Eheim1260 gearbeitet (3,7m & 2400l/h) und hatte eine deutliche Durchflussverbesserung, als ich von 13mm auf 1" Schlauch gewechselt habe. Zugegeben: Bei dem Projekt waren keine engen Wasserkühler im Spiel, da ging es nur um Schlauch und Anschlüsse und ein bißchen Förderhöhe.


Generell @Projekt: Wird interessant zu sehen, wieviel schlechtere Temperaturen man am Ende durch die Pumpenabwärme hat. Und auf die Langzeiteignung der PS bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den Schläuchen einer Wakü kann man normalerweise laminare Bereiche ereichen. (10mm, 1l/min ergibt bei mir ~R2300)
> 
> Aber bei 1000 l/h dürfte sich der Schlauchdurchmesser trotzdem bemerkbar machen. Ich hab letztes Jahr mit Eheim1260 gearbeitet (3,7m & 2400l/h) und hatte eine deutliche Durchflussverbesserung, als ich von 13mm auf 1" Schlauch gewechselt habe. Zugegeben: Bei dem Projekt waren keine engen Wasserkühler im Spiel, da ging es nur um Schlauch und Anschlüsse und ein bißchen Förderhöhe.


 
Reynolds von 2300 ist aber auch verdammt hart anner Grenze zu turbulent - wenn du da minimal Dreck drin hast oder die Schläuche innen Rauh werden biste sofort turbulent und dein Durchfluss is im Keller... und ne wirkliche Strecke nach den sicherlich turbulenten Kühlkörpern wo sich das Fluid beruhigen könnte gibts ja auch nich wirklich^^
Interessant is der Versuch trotzdem - ich glaube nicht wirklich dass man 1000l/h duch Kühlkörper pressen kann ohne dass da irgendwas platzt oder der Durchfluss absinkt - mal sehen was draus wird 

Und hey, turbulente Strömungen können Wärme effektiver aufnehmen als laminare von daher - ist duch super (nicht dass es bei der Monsterkühlung noch nen unterschied machen dürfte )!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ach die 1000L bekommt man hin. Gesorge dir mal so eine von Pumpe aus einen Feuerwehr LKW.
Ich hoffe deine Scheuche halten mehr als 18Bar aus xD


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Afaik hat die Feuerwehr doch max. nur 10 Bar Druck. Und die TS 8/8 hat nur 8 Bar! Selbst Schläuche werden auch nur mit einem Gebrauchsdruck von 12 Bar geprüft.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Da denkt man das dunkle Kapitel des HighFlow-Wahns ist seid ein paar Jahren endlich abgeschlossen und dann so was .... tz tz tz
Inzwischen hat er neun von den Dingern  
Man weiß nicht ob man lachen oder heulen soll .....

Zurück ins Mittelalter - Juhu!


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

VJoe2max, letztendlich gehts doch ums basteln!
Und wenn er Spass an der Sache hat ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Bin mal auf das die Momente gespannt, wenn die PS Tuellen doch nicht halten sollten *g*

Wobei Mittelalter: gibt doch immer wieder Leute die das nachspielen und so


----------



## Manny G. (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ohh mein Gott,this is madness.


----------



## Berserkervmax (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Da bringen die 10 Pumpen ja schon mehr Energie ins Wasser wie die CPU....


----------



## Cey (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Da bringen die 10 Pumpen ja schon mehr Energie ins Wasser wie die CPU....


 
Genau, das ist der Punkt ^^
Aber vielleicht schafft es ja ins Guiness Buch der Rekorde ;D
Maximale Radiatorfläche intern hätt ich interessanter gefunden, das würde nämlich richtig kühl halten. Aber wiegesagt, bastelspaß halt, auch wenns sinnlos ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Reynolds von 2300 ist aber auch verdammt hart anner Grenze zu turbulent - wenn du da minimal Dreck drin hast oder die Schläuche innen Rauh werden biste sofort turbulent und dein Durchfluss is im Keller...



"Übergangsbereich" sagt dir was 



> Und hey, turbulente Strömungen können Wärme effektiver aufnehmen als laminare von daher - ist duch super (nicht dass es bei der Monsterkühlung noch nen unterschied machen dürfte )!


 
Im Kühler ist es so oder so turbulent, woanders gilt es keine Wärme aufzunehmen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Afaik hat die Feuerwehr doch max. nur 10 Bar Druck. Und die TS 8/8 hat nur 8 Bar! Selbst Schläuche werden auch nur mit einem Gebrauchsdruck von 12 Bar geprüft.


 
Kommt drauf an Was die Feuerwehr vor hat.
10 Bar Druck packt auch eine TS 8/8 mit Links, bedenke bei 8 Bar schlaft die 800 l/min und damit kann je nach Bedingungen bis zu 16 Bar  gehen.(wie chrimson 2.0 schreibt sind auch 18 bar und mehr möglich kommt halt auf die Pumpe an.)
Also bei uns schält der Teststand erst bei 16 Bar ab, was ein Haufen Power ist, gerade wenn so ein Schlauch bei dem Druck platzt (passiert aber nur wenn der Schlauch beschädigt ist).
Ich weiß keine Pumpe im Feuerwehrbereich die bei 10 Bar begrenzt, die 10 Bar Bzw 8 Bar sind für die Leistungsangabe der Pumpen bzw. Liter in der Minute Angaben (z.B. auf Hohlstrahlrohren zufinden)  gedacht. ( Pumpe a schafft bei 10 bar zb. 2000 l/min).

Nur ob die Wasserkühler so einem Druck standhalten ist fraglich.


Zum Thema also die 1000 L/H sind nicht nötig, aber warum sollte man es nicht ausprobieren ob es möglich ist 
Ich selber setzte nicht so auf Highflow, da ich Feinstrukturküler einsetze und denen reicht ein Durchfluss von 60l/h.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Danke für die zusätzliche Info JonnyB, das was ich wußte ist noch Wissensstand aus meiner BW-Zeit, denn dort hab ich eine Ausbildung zum ABC-Dekon-Uffz genossen (1998), was auch eine Feuerwehrtruppführer-ähnliche Ausbildung beinhaltet, daher mein Einwurf.


----------



## empty (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Kühler ist es so oder so turbulent, woanders gilt es keine Wärme aufzunehmen.



Aber abzugeben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Zaucher hats einfach voll drauf...einfach Hammer!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Übergangsbereich" sagt dir was


 
Ja schon - unser damaliger Fluidprof war aber immer streng der Meinung "über 2320 haste nurn krümel drin dann wirbelts" xD


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Bei so einem System hatte ich eigentlich mit einem Ek Wave o.Ä. auf der CPU gerechnet. Auch für die Grakas gibt es sicher geeigneteres als die AC Flachmänner.


----------



## cabbo (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Verrückt und übertrieben, gefällt mir


----------



## Lutz81 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Laut der aktuellen Ausgabe PCGH 04/2011,sind die aquagrafx Kühler nicht unbedingt für High-Flow ausgelegt,durch die feine Kanalstruktur.....und dann gleich 3 davon....wird schwer mit 1000 l/h Durchfluss. Aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim testen. Bin gespannt


----------



## Luke Skywalker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Geniale Idee 

Wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## Monsterclock (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Hmmm ob es nicht einfacher wär eine Gartenpumpe zu benutzen, die hat dann mit 2kW  auch die entsprechende Leistung xD.

Ich bin mal gespannt was das wird


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Wahnsinn, was da für Arbeit und Geld drin steckt...

Das wird ein leistungs-wunder! 

Er könnte im Nachhinein auch noch 3x EVGA GTX 580 Beast 2 nehmen! Die haben nen selektierten kühler!

Richtig geil sieht das ganze auch noch aus. In schwarz-rot. Sowas kann ich mir gar nicht leisten, dafür hab ich für meinen PC den Namen Black Red Demon gepachtet.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

und was sollen so extrem hohe durchfluss geschwindigkeiten bringen? Wenn das Wasser dann doch kaum Zeit hat sich abzukühlen ist das ganze doch relativ sinnlos. Aber wahrscheinlich jagt der da eh ne -60°C kalte Sole durch, mit nem Kompressor, der dreimal soviel zieht wie der gesamte pc zusammen.


----------



## Monsterclock (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

@Gandalf je schneller das Wasser druchlaüft, desto schneller wird die Wärme von den Komponenten weggebracht, und das Wasser wird dann natürlich auch nicht so warm und muss nich so lange im Radiator sein um abzukühlen.
Hier hat das aber weniger mit Sinn zu tun, als vielmehr einfach diesem Wert von 1000l/h zu erreichen.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



> _Als alles vorbei war schaute ich zuerst an die Decke und staunte. Ich  sah einen riesigen Fleck mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1/2 m. Wäre die  Decke nicht im Weg wäre es wohl noch höher gegangen_


 
*lol*


----------



## Sumpfig (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> @Gandalf je schneller das Wasser druchlaüft, desto schneller wird die Wärme von den Komponenten weggebracht, und das Wasser wird dann natürlich auch nicht so warm und muss nich so lange im Radiator sein um abzukühlen.
> Hier hat das aber weniger mit Sinn zu tun, als vielmehr einfach diesem Wert von 1000l/h zu erreichen.


 
den ersten Satz halte ich inhaltlich für falsch...
der zweite Satz ist dagegen richtig.

meine Meinung:
Wenn er nix besseres mit seinem Geld anzufangen weiss, dann viel Spass. Jeder wie es ihm gefällt.
Die Idee an sich ist völliger Schwachsinn.


----------



## Pussyranger (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ist es nicht relativ egal, wie schnell das Wasser fließt?
Wäre es zur Verbesserung der Kühlung nicht angebrachter einen größeren Radiator zu benutzen? Je mehr Wasser sich im Kreislauf befindet, desto kühler bleibt das Wasser, da sich die Wärme dann auf eine größere Menge verteilt...

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von WaKüs, klingt für mich aber logisch


----------



## Mukato (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich habe seit Mitte 2001 stets eine Wasserkühlung in meinem Pc oder Casecon verbaut und kann sagen das ich mich ein bisschen mit sowas auskenne.

Wenn ich mir schon die Anschlussflansche von den Radiatoren ansehe, geschweige die Wahnsinnsmaterialschlacht sowie das Konzept, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und mich meinen Vorrednern anschliessen!


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Pussyranger schrieb:


> Ist es nicht relativ egal, wie schnell das Wasser fließt?
> Wäre es zur Verbesserung der Kühlung nicht angebrachter einen größeren Radiator zu benutzen? Je mehr Wasser sich im Kreislauf befindet, desto kühler bleibt das Wasser, da sich die Wärme dann auf eine größere Menge verteilt...
> 
> Hab zwar keine Ahnung von WaKüs, klingt für mich aber logisch



Es gibt 2 Wege, um zu kühlen....

Mit wenig Wasser und einer hohen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, oder mit mehr Wasser und einer geringeren Stömungsgeschwindigkeit.

Mit hoher Strömunggeschwindigkeit wird die Wärmer schneller abtransportiert und wird weniger warm, dafür steigt der Verschleiß und die Störungsanfälligkeit.
Mit geringerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird die Wärme langsamer abtransportiert, aber dafür effektiver. Soll heißen, das Wasser nimmt mehr Wärme auf und gibt sie an die Radiatoren weiter. Je höher der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Radiator (wassertemp.) und Umgebungstemperatur ist, umso effektiver ist die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## empty (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Pussyranger schrieb:


> Ist es nicht relativ egal, wie schnell das Wasser fließt?
> Wäre es zur Verbesserung der Kühlung nicht angebrachter einen größeren Radiator zu benutzen? Je mehr Wasser sich im Kreislauf befindet, desto kühler bleibt das Wasser, da sich die Wärme dann auf eine größere Menge verteilt...
> 
> Hab zwar keine Ahnung von WaKüs, klingt für mich aber logisch



Nein es ist nicht egal. Je nachdem wie schnell das Wasser fliesst kann es sich im Kühler oder Radiator laminar oder turbulent verhalten. Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist bei turbulenter Strömung grösser. Ab ca. 60 l/h wird man in den in Europa üblich verbauten Teilen eine turbulente Strömung eintreten.
Zum zweiten Teil hast du recht, will man sein System kühler bringen dann sollte man mehr Fläche einbauen. Da nicht die Wärmeaufnahme der limitierende Faktor ist sondern die Wärmeabgabe.

Edit: Etwas zu spät war einer etwas schneller. Aber Verschleiss findet keinen Statt aufgrund der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, aber durch die Mechanischen Kräfte innerhalb der Pumpe, da kann das Wasser aber nichts für.

Edit2: 





Eckism schrieb:


> Je höher der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Radiator (wassertemp.) und Umgebungstemperatur ist, umso effektiver ist die ganze Geschichte.


Das ist qualitativ Falsch. Die molare Wärmekapazität der Luft ändert sich über den beobachteten Bereich kaum. Ergo wird die Effizienz nicht gesteigert.


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



empty schrieb:


> Aber Verschleiss findet keinen Statt aufgrund der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, aber durch die Mechanischen Kräfte innerhalb der Pumpe, da kann das Wasser aber nichts für.
> 
> Edit2:
> Das ist qualitativ Falsch. Die molare Wärmekapazität der Luft ändert sich über den beobachteten Bereich kaum. Ergo wird die Effizienz nicht gesteigert.



Ich meinte natürlich den Verschleiß der mechanischen teile...

Und mit Effizienz meinte ich das Gesamtpaket, von Stromverbrauch, Verschleiß und solchen Sachen. Die Temperatur wird sich nicht wirklich ändern aber dafür die Kosten.


----------



## Genghis99 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Der Strömungswiderstand des kleinsten Kühlers im Kreislauf begrenzt den Durchfluss.
Da kann man noch soviel Druck reinblasen, es wird immer eine Schlauchverbindung abfliegen.
Einfach Physik. Für mehr Durchfluss braucht es nicht nur Druck sondern auch Querschnitt.

Und mit den einfachen Plastikschläuchen und Kabelbindern als Kupplungsstück wird das nichts.

Ich würde es mit Schläuchen und Kupplungen aus dem Pneumatikbereich versuchen die sind druckfester, als das übliche "Aquariumzubehör".


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Musste ich gerade lachen was dir da passiert ist. Bei dem ganzen Equipment kannst ja bald selber nen Wasserkühlungsshop aufmachen. Ich glaube du solltest dir eine Frau suchen die ist dann doch günstiger.  

Hoffe dir ist nichts kaputt gegangen. ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

ja, das ist schon mist aber warum nimmst du nichgt die Anschraubtülle die quetschen das fester als die Kabelbinder, ich denke da kann weniger passieren, bau mal ein Manometer ein ich würde gern mal wisse wie hoch der Druck ist.


----------



## Mischk@ (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

B O A H ! 

Das nenn ich mal ein wirklich abgefahrenes Projekt...


----------



## maestrocool (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

bei solchen Durchflussmengen ist es völliger Blödsinn noch Plastikschläuche zu verwenden, da sie dem Druck gar nicht standhalten können.
wenn der Bastler wirklich auf 1000 Liter/Stunde (bzw 16,6 Liter/Minute bzw rund 0,276 Liter/Sekunde) kommen will, dann sollte er es mal mit echten Rohren versuchen, 
zB Kupferleitungen oder Weichstahl, die verschraubt und/oder verlötet sein sollten, die halten wesentlich mehr Druck aus als die Plastikleitungen.
Wenn dann noch ein Rohr Platzt, dann hat er die Grenze erreicht....
im übrigen sollten die Rohre für hohen Durchfluss nicht so Stark gebogen werden, wie auf diesen Bildern gezeigt, weil das den Durchfluss hemmt und ebenfalls zu erhöhten Druck in den Leitungen führt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich halte das Projekt für schwachsinnig. Es ist die reinste Geldverschwendung, denn 1000 Liter pro Stunde werden auch nicht für viel geringere Temperaturen sorgen, als man mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung erreichen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Generell @Projekt: Wird interessant zu sehen, wieviel schlechtere Temperaturen man am Ende durch die Pumpenabwärme hat. Und auf die Langzeiteignung der PS bin ich auch gespannt


 
Die eine Hälfte wäre dann wohl beantworet 




empty schrieb:


> Das ist qualitativ Falsch. Die molare Wärmekapazität der Luft ändert sich über den beobachteten Bereich kaum. Ergo wird die Effizienz nicht gesteigert.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass die aufnehmbare thermische Energie (und darum geht es bei einer Kühlung) eine Funktion aus spez. Wärmekapazität und Temperaturdifferenz ist und sich somit sehr wohl mit steigendem delaT ändert, dürfte bei einem Radiator wohl eher selten die Endtemperatur der Luft, sondern eher der Wärmeübergang limitierend sein. Und der ist ebenfalls stark von der Temperaturdifferenz abhängig.


----------



## Meister_Ben (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Mir juckt es als Klempner Meister regelrecht in meinen Finger, meine Meinung und einiges an technisches Verständnis hier zu vermitteln, nur auf böses Feedback habe ich keine Lust. 

Sonst tolle Leistung und ich habe schon mehr Geld für „Unsinn“ (würde meine Frau sagen) gelassen. Schöne Bilder und ich hoffe auf weitere Projekte.

MfG


----------



## mythus (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

find es klasse,
und die die Nörgeln,
stellt doch selber mal was auf die Beine zu dem Thema wo ihr meint das es Sinnvoll ist. da werde ihr auch welche finden die meinen das es Zeitverschwendung ist.

Wo bekomme ich denn diese Pumpen her mit den Block da ich die sehr schickt finde und mein System umbauen will.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



mythus schrieb:


> find es klasse,
> und die die Nörgeln,
> stellt doch selber mal was auf die Beine zu dem Thema wo ihr meint das es Sinnvoll ist. da werde ihr auch welche finden die meinen das es Zeitverschwendung ist.
> 
> Wo bekomme ich denn diese Pumpen her mit den Block da ich die sehr schickt finde und mein System umbauen will.


 
Das geile ist, es muss nicht immer Sinn machen...find besser seine Kohle (oder der Eltern) aufn Kopf zu kloppen für so ein Projekt...anstatt sich am WE oder besser noch in der Woche mit Drogen und Alkohol vollzupumpen...wie einige ausm Forum...und dann nen Schwachsinnsthread zu öffnen um allen zu zeigen was man für ein vollgedröhntes oder alkoholisiertes kleines etwas man ist...einer dieser Schwachkopfthreads wurde gerade von Malkavian Child geschlossen aber das ist eigentlich OT.

Zaucher; Dein Projekt ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## Malkolm (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Man könnte das Geld aber auch spenden...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Man könnte das Geld aber auch spenden...


 
Spar doch einfach und spende DU...echtmal...was sollen solche Kommentare???


----------



## empty (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Spar doch einfach und spende DU...echtmal...was sollen solche Kommentare???


 
Das ist ziemlich geschmack- und herzlos angesicht der Menschlichen Tragödie die in Japan und quasi vor den Toren Europas passieren. Auch müsste man sich fragen ob so eine Kapitalveschwendung wie hier betrieben wird sehr nachhaltig ist und Entschuldigung wir alle müssen Nachhaltiger leben.


----------



## Malkolm (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Es ärgert mich immer ein wenig lesen zu müssen, dass es Leute gibt die in aller anonymen Öffentlichkeit die Meinung vertreten es sei gut seine Kohle (oder die seiner Eltern :O ) "auf den Kopf zu hauen".

Mein Kommentar ist motiviert durch die Hoffnung bei dem ein oder anderen Leser dieser Zeilen einen "Eigentlich hat er ja recht" Moment zu beschwören.


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich bin gespannt ob er es schafft die 1000l/h hinzukriegen, aber für den privaten Gebrauch wäre es (für mich zumindest) nutzlos und reine geld.-bzw. energieverschwendung.


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Nettes, kostspieliges Projekt,...
Aber einer muss es ja tun,..
In den Sinne: GO GO GO 

BTW: Nette Pics!


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Vielleicht sollte ihm jemand sagen, dass die Reihenschaltung von Pumpen den Volumenstrom nicht erhöht, sonder nur die maximale Förderhöhe/Druck.


----------



## empty (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Gar nie überlegt müsste ja so wie beim Strom sein?? Eine Parallelschaltung wäre wohl sinnvoller?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Siehe weiter vorne in diesem Thread  :
Der Durchsatz der D5 wird sehr schnell durch zu hohen Gegendruck eingeschränkt. Vielleicht wäre 2x5 sinnvoller, aber vollständige Parallelschaltung für den Durchfluss eher senken.


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ok, danke für die Erklärung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



empty schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich geschmack- und herzlos angesicht der Menschlichen Tragödie die in Japan und quasi vor den Toren Europas passieren. Auch müsste man sich fragen ob so eine Kapitalveschwendung wie hier betrieben wird sehr nachhaltig ist und Entschuldigung wir alle müssen Nachhaltiger leben.


 
Also ich tuhe genug...ich mache mir da keinen Kopf...allerdings sollte man so ein Projekt auch nicht verurteilen...vielleicht spenden seine Eltern ja dreimal soviel im Monat...vielleicht hat er ja ne Solaranlage aufm Dach...urteilt doch bitte nicht, bevor ihr ÜBERHAUPT im Begriff seit irgendetwas zu wissen...das ist Geschmacklos.

Das die Tragödie in Japan besprochen werden muss, und was dagegen getan muss ist ganz klar...aber bitte nicht hier, und auch nicht auf die Art und Weise.
Im übrigen wurde der Thread vorher aufgemacht bevor die Tragödie entstand...auch wenn der Spruch nicht von dir kam.

Mfg


----------



## Dana_X (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Was soll das bringen ? Bekämpfen von Langeweile ?
Völlig "überflüssig", im wahrsten Sinne.

Grüße


----------



## mythus (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

SO wer kann mir nun Sagen wo ich genau diese Pumpen mit dem Dual Block her bekomme ich finde zwar welche aber optisch sind die nix


----------



## Liza (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Andere Basteln gerne an Autos rum, und Andere wiederum am PC. Ich meine sieht echt ganz geil aus, würde mir sicherlich auch Spaß machen, so rum zu basteln.
Doch machen würde ich das trotzdem nicht, da ist mir dann doch das Geld zu schade für.


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Warum nicht einfach eine hiervon?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Universalpumpe 1262 230 Volt Eheim Universalpumpe 1262 230 Volt 49015

Zur Not auch zwei


----------



## Eckism (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich immer ein wenig lesen zu müssen, dass es Leute gibt die in aller anonymen Öffentlichkeit die Meinung vertreten es sei gut seine Kohle (oder die seiner Eltern :O ) "auf den Kopf zu hauen".
> 
> Mein Kommentar ist motiviert durch die Hoffnung bei dem ein oder anderen Leser dieser Zeilen einen "Eigentlich hat er ja recht" Moment zu beschwören.



Jeder hat seine Hobbys, ob sinnvoll oder sinnlos! Ich persönlich finde dieses Projekt auch weniger sinnvoll. Ich sehe es eher als "Machbarkeitsstudie" und finde es doch irgendwie Klasse, das er so viel Geld und Zeit investiert, um es hinzubekommen.

Und außerdem ist es weder dein noch mein Problem, was er mit seiner Kohler (oder die, seiner Eltern) anstellt.


----------



## Manny G. (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Das ist der absolute Hammer.
Alter Latz ehy...


----------



## Gast1919 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Einfach nur LOL! 

Hardware bestimmt tot oder?!


----------



## Own3r (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



youcefdar schrieb:


> Einfach nur LOL!
> 
> Hardware bestimmt tot oder?!


 
Er hat den Test extra ohne Hardware durchgeführt, damit nichts passieren kann.


----------



## Gast1919 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Own3r schrieb:


> Er hat den Test extra ohne Hardware durchgeführt, damit nichts passieren kann.


 
Achsoo.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Um dem Installateursmeister zuvor zu kommen :

Der Knackpunkt sind die Kühler auf den Komponenten - Ihre Beschaffenheit begrenzt den Durchfluss. Wenn man mit purer Quantität arbeiten will ( = Durchflussmenge ) muss der Kühler einfach beschaffen sein. Am besten nur ein U-förmiger Bogen, der auf dem zu kühlenden Bauteil aufliegt. Jegliche Verschachtelung oder verwinkelte Konstruktion für besseren Wärmeübergang - behindert den Durchfluss. Normale Kühler sind dafür konstruiert, möglichst viel Wärme an möglichst wenig Wasser abzugeben. Also für deinen Ansatz eher ungeeignet. Du brauchst ein "dickes" einfaches U - weil dein Kühler eher wenig Wärme an mehr als genug Wasser abgeben soll.

Und du musst verschiedenen physikalischen Gesetzen gehorchen - z.B. je länger die Rohre/Schläuche desto grösser sollte der Querschnitt sein. Kannst du selber erfahren, in dem du versuchst durch Schläuche verschiedener Länge aber gleichem Querschnitt zu atmen - dann kannst du den Unterschiedlichen Strömungswiderstand sehr gut spüren.

Auch ein Grundsatz : Möglichst kurze Leitungswege mit möglichst wenigen Biegungen mit möglichst grossem Biegeradius. Rechte Winkel sind aus verschiedenen Gründen Durchflusskiller.

Aber am Ende wirst du Eines Feststellen : Es gibt auch noch einen Wärmewiderstand. Strömendes Wasser braucht einen Gewissen Zeitraum, in dem die Wärme auf es einwirken kann - sonst erwärmt es sich nicht. Wenn du also viel Wasser nur an der Wärmequelle schnell vorbei laufen lässt - gibt es kaum Wärmetransfer und die Kühlwirkung ist schlecht.

5 ml Wasser die auf einer Herdplatte verdampfen nehmen vermutlich mehr Wärme auf als 100 ml die nur darüberlaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

ooch kommt Leute, lasst doch endlich mal das Märchen zu Hause, dass sich Wärme neben störmenden Wasser im Kühlkörper staut...




nyso schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach eine hiervon?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Universalpumpe 1262 230 Volt Eheim Universalpumpe 1262 230 Volt 49015
> 
> Zur Not auch zwei


 
ui, die haben das Angebot aufgebohrt.
Dummerweise ist der High-Flow-Hinweis verdammt ernst zu nehmen. Wie man schon an den Eckdaten sehen kann (max. Förderhöhe im Bereich einer DDC, maximaler Durchsatz 5,5 mal so groß), sind die 216x noch empfindlicher gegenüber Gegendruck. Ich hab letztes Jahr einige im Einsatz gehabt bei ca. 30cm Förderhöhe - da haben sie noch fast ihre vollen 40l/min gebracht. Aber erst nachdem, ich die Anschlüsse entsprechend dimensioniert habe: 1" Schlauch, wo möglich mit 1" Anschlüssen (Pumpe hat ja nur 3/4"). Bei ersten Versuchen hatte ich Tüllen mit "nur" 12mm ID und iirc 3/4" ID Schlauch (ca. 2m), das war schon spürbar weniger (ausgelitert habe ich nichts -ist ohnehin eine sehr feuchte Angelegenheit  -, tippe aber mal auf min 30% weniger). Wenn man das Ding an einen G1/4" Kühlkörper hängt, bleibt vermutlich kaum mehr übrig, als bei ner Dual-DDC.


----------



## BigJim87 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

hier heißt wohl die Devise:
Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen ^


----------



## Krachbummente (21. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich hoffe für dich, dass du immer ne Scheibe aus Sicherheitsglas zwischen dir und dem Versuchsaufbau hast, sonst kommts noch zu abgetrennten Gliedmaßen


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Des ist cool.
Hast du nen Link zu den Pumpen?


----------



## Bull56 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

omg wie sinnlos das projekt doch ist...


----------



## <BaSh> (23. März 2011)

OMG wie sinnlos dein Beitrag ist. Es ist sein Leben, sein Geld(zumindest solange es nicht geklaut ist) und auch seine Zeit die er verwendet. Wen es nicht interessiert, der/die soll auch nicht solche destruktiven, und vorallem total hirnlose Beiträge schreiben wie Geldverschwendung oder Zeitverschwendung. Es ist sein Ding und nicht eures oder soll ich zu euch nach Hause kommen und sagen"ein Fernseher im Schlafzimmer? Wie sinnlos!"? Ich denke nicht. Und immerhin Teilt er seine Erfahrungen mit uns und wir können vielleicht noch einiges lernen.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Bull56 schrieb:


> omg wie sinnlos das projekt doch ist...


 

 das sehen HIER im eXtrem Forum sicherlich viele anders!  

daher 5 für dein Post


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (24. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Bull56 schrieb:


> omg wie sinnlos das projekt doch ist...


 
Es ist ein Extrem Projekt und es ist extrem!

 für dein Beitrag


----------



## affli (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Soll doch jeder hier machen dürfen was er gerne möchte. 
Das oberste Gebot heisst Spass, ob nun zwei oder 20ig Pumpen ist doch egal. 

Ist doch toll so einem Mod zuzusehen, Erfahrungen zu gewinnen und zu schauen ob alles gut geht. 

Manchmal geht mir hier diese nörgelei und Eiversucht echt auf den Wecker! 

Auch die Physik Profis haben hier gerne so einen Unterton sitzen,, auch wenns nicht Funktionieren kann Theoretisch. 
Was solls? er soll doch Spass haben und seine Bude baden wenn er möchte..


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



affli schrieb:


> Soll doch jeder hier machen dürfen was er gerne möchte.
> Das oberste Gebot heisst Spass, ob nun zwei oder 20ig Pumpen ist doch egal.
> 
> Ist doch toll so einem Mod zuzusehen, Erfahrungen zu gewinnen und zu schauen ob alles gut geht.
> ...


 
Find ich auch.

Aber nun genug "", ich glaub er hat kapiert das sein negativ Beitrag hier nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

könnte man Beiträge, die sich eXtrem wenig mit dem Projekt beschäftigen, bitte einstellen?
Danke.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> könnte man Beiträge, die sich eXtrem wenig mit dem Projekt beschäftigen, bitte einstellen?
> Danke.


 
Ist dieser thread, der zum Artikel gehört, nicht dafür da diese ganzen "wie sinnlos ist das denn"-Posts vom eigentlichen Thema fernzuhalten?
Imo sind diese Diskussionen hier genau richtig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Bislang lief hier eine Diskussion über die Sinnlosigkeit von "Das ist sinnlos"-Postings. Die ist hier (und überall anders) definitiv falsch und um es kurz zu machen:
Postings, die einfach nur motzen ohne irgend einen neuen Diskussionsansatz zu liefern (Stichwort: "Argument") auch.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. März 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ok, das seh ich ein... trotzdem hab ich diese Art von Posts lieber hier als im Tagebuch.

Aber das wird jetzt auch OT


----------



## k@k@nut (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Naja.. ich will einfach mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Einfach abartig geil sowas.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich glaube darüber, dass das Projekt keinen tieferen Sinn hat, sind sich alle einig - auch der Ersteller dieser Pumpenorgie ist sich schließlich darüber bewusst . Seht es halt einfach als Machbarkeitsstudie bzw. Rekordjagd, ob es möglich ist durch sehr viele in Reihe geschaltete Strömungspumpen in einem normalen Wakükreislauf einen solch hohen Volumenstrom überhaupt zu erreichen. Meiner Einschätzung nach wird es zumindest sehr schwer werden das Ziel zu erreichen (möglicherweise sogar unmöglich mit den derzeitigen Kühlern), denn egal wie viele Pumpen nun zum Einsatz kommen, lässt sich der Druck mit Kreiselpumpen nicht beliebig erhöhen und die Fluidreibung wächst mit zunehmendem Volumenstrom ständig an. Besonders in den Kühlerquerschnitten steigt die Fuidreibung enorm an. 

Zur Frage nach der Kühlleistung: Der Durchfluss an sich ist kein Kriterium für die Kühlleistung in einer Wakü. Ohne weitere Randbedingungen hat er sogar überhaupt keine Aussagekraft. Zwar verbessert sich der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient bekanntlich mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit bzw. mit dem Turbulenzgrad (was bei gegebenem Querschnitt und Volumentstrom im Endeffekt dasselbe ist), aber diese Steigerung läuft asymptotisch gegen geometrieabhängigen Grenzwert. Selbst bei besonders widerstandsarmen HighFlow-Kühlern (wozu die bislang verwendeten Kühler keineswegs zählen), ist bereits über 100L/h kein sauber messbarer Anstieg des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten bzw. der Kühlleistung zu verzeichnen. Ganz im Gegenteil leiten die vielen Pumpen eine gehörige Menge zusätzlicher Abwärme in den Kreislauf ein. Bei einer einzelnen Pumpe ist diese Wärmemenge i. d. R. nahezu vernachlässigbar, aber bei so vielen Pumpen hat dies in jedem Fall negativen Einfluss auf Kühlleistung, da das zur Kühlung zur Verfügung stehende DeltaT bei gleichbleibender Radiatorfläche geringer wird. 
Das kann euch Zaucher aber auch selbst erklären - er weiß selbst, dass so erzeugte 1000L/h (so sie denn erreicht werden) keinerlei positiven Effekt hinsichtlich Kühlwirkung haben - erst recht nicht mit so vielen Pumpen. Darum geht es bei diesem Projekt auch nicht - sondern eigentlich nur um den Rekord und die prinzipielle Faszination die von so einer großen Menge ans HighEnd-Pumpen bei vielen Leuten ausgelöst wird .  Ich denke da wird mir Zaucher zustimmen.


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Das Projekt íst auf jedenfall ein Meisterstück...


----------



## Dommerle (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Das Projekt íst auf jedenfall ein Meisterstück...


 
Ein unglaublich teures Meisterstück.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Zaucher, der sich das erste mal hier meldet:

Danke euch allen für eure Glückwünsche und Beiträge. Ich gebe VJoe2max in allen punkten absolut recht. Klar sind andere Kühler besser als die, die ich momentan besitze. Anderer Kühler werd ich testen, wenn der mit dem aktuellen Kühler erreichte Durchfluss nicht fern ab von 1000 Liter befindet. Mir geht es in meinem Projekt rein um den Durchfluss, nicht um die Kühlleistung.
Ich kann euch später gerne mal die Wassertemperatur posten wenn es euch intressiert.


----------



## Futscher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

HATS WOHL FÜR GTX580er DANN WOHL NICHT MEHR GEREICHT, AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zaucher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Futscher schrieb:


> HATS WOHL FÜR GTX580er DANN WOHL NICHT MEHR GEREICHT, AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fireblader (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Schonmal Schlauchschellen anstatt Kabelstrapse probiert? Und wieso 12 Pumpen? Ich würde eine Aquariumpumpe, z. B. von Eheim probieren. Und als Kühler könnte ich mir einen MAN_Kühler vom Schrottplatz vorstellen...


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Interessantes Projekt.
Wir hätten aufgrund Neukauf unsere alte TS8 auf dem Dachboden unseres Feuerwehrhauses stehen. Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



fireblader schrieb:


> Und wieso 12 Pumpen? Ich würde eine Aquariumpumpe, z. B. von Eheim probieren.


 Selbst die stärkste Eheim (die 1260 bzw. 1262) ist lediglich vergleichbar stark wie eine Laing D5 und verbraucht noch mehr Platz. Bei beiden bricht der Druck mit steigendem Durchfluss sehr schnell ein. Das Rekord-Ziel ist mit einer einzigen dieser Eheims genauso wenig zu erreichen wie mit einer einzelnen D5. Kreiselpumpen können prinzipiell nur ohne nennenswerten Widerstand bei freiem Auslauf ihre maximalen Volumenströme erzeugen. Mit zunehmendem Widerstand (z.B. die Kühler und Radiatoren im Kreislauf, Fluidreibung) sinkt der erreichbare Durchfluss sehr stark. Die Maximalangaben aus den Datenblättern sind für Waküs deshalb völlig irrelevant. Das Problem was ich bei dem Projekt sehe ist das, dass auch viele kleine Kreiselpumpen hintereinander mit zunehmender Pumpenzahl lediglich gegen einen gewissen Maximaldruck streben. Ob dieser reicht, um den Gesamtwiederstand bei einem Volumenstom von 1000L/h zu überwinden bleibt fraglich. Man wird ja sehen, ob es reicht - ich bin da jedenfalls skeptisch. Selbst wenn man auf ineffiziente HighFlow-Kühler setzt wird das schwierig - aber evlt. machbar. 
Verdrängerpumpen hätten mit dem Druck zwar kein Problem aber dafür können vergleichbar kleine Modelle auch lang keine so hohen Volumenströme erzeugen. Das müsste dann außerdem eine größere Pumpe allein schaffen, denn Reihenschaltung ist bei Verdrängerpumpen relativ sinnlos und der Kreislauf müsste Druckfest für einige barÜ aufgebaut werden, was er derzeit nicht ist.


----------



## zuogolpon (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Mein Favorit ist Bild 78 (Homer mit Energy drink)

(-> den braucht man für sowas ^^)


Ne aber ehrlich, das ist ein würdiger Anwärter für den Million-Dollar PC!

Davon kann man sich ja fast n Auto kaufen.


----------



## dustyjerk (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Vielleicht solltest du statt den Schläuchen besser eine Stahlverrohrung mit Vorschweißflanschen planen


----------



## Lockdown (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich hätte noch ne Pumpe von unserem Pool abzugeben - die hat 8000 Liter Durchsatz.
Paar Adapter dran dann geht das schon 

Da hat das Wasser ja garkeine Zeit zum Abkühlen xP


----------



## biggiman (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

sorry leute wenn ich es nicht peile, aber mir entgeht völlig der sinn diese projekts.


----------



## rUdeBoy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Um den Sinn zu "peilen" muss man das Tagebuch lesen und nicht nur den Artikel auf der Main (ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass du abseits der Bilder und dem Text auf der Main nicht viel verfolgt hast).

Es geht dem TE darum, mit herkömmlichen WaKü-Teilen einen möglichst hohen Durchfluss zu erreichen und somit seine Neugier und seinen Basteltrieb zu befriedigen.

Btw: Ich sehe auch keinen Sinn darin, sein Geld für andere, in meinen Augen unnütze, Dinge auszugeben. Was hat man davon, sich am Wochenende beispielsweise ein paar Kilogramm Trockeneis oder ein paar Liter LN2 zu bestellen und damit auf Benchjagd zu gehen?


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Oh Mann!


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



kuroi_saikoro schrieb:


> Oh Mann!


 

Was wollte uns der Autor damit sagen?

Warum wird hier über die Sinnhaftigkeit diskutiert? Opa gibt zehntausende Euros aus, um irgendwelche Bahnen im extra eingerichteten Bastelzimmer fahren zu lassen, Jugendliche stecken jeden Cent in billigtuning ihrer Billigautos, etc. Das sind nunmal Hobbys, und wer hat bitte kein teures Hobby, das eigentlich Unsinn ist? Hifi, Fotografie, überhaupt PCs, alles nur teure Hobbys.


----------



## RainOfChaos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



nyso schrieb:


> Warum wird hier über die Sinnhaftigkeit diskutiert? Opa gibt zehntausende Euros aus, um irgendwelche Bahnen im extra eingerichteten Bastelzimmer fahren zu lassen, Jugendliche stecken jeden Cent in billigtuning ihrer Billigautos, etc. Das sind nunmal Hobbys, und wer hat bitte kein teures Hobby, das eigentlich Unsinn ist? Hifi, Fotografie, überhaupt PCs, alles nur teure Hobbys.


 danke du nimmst mir die worte
ich bin einer von denen der billig tuning am billig auto betreibt... mit ausbildungs geld is nich mehr drin, naund mir machts spaß ^^
und sieht doch echt cool aus was er da gebaut hat, wenn es ihm spaß macht  mir hats auch spaß gemacht den artikel zu lesen also freue ich mich schon auf neues ^^


----------



## mcmrc1 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Es gibt Kinder die haben nichts zu Essen und kein Sauberes Wasser...

Wir haben den Luxus Wasser durch nen Kühler zu jagen nur damit er kühl bleibt aber naja jedem das seine und mir das meine.....


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2011)

mcmrc1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Kinder die haben nichts zu Essen und kein Sauberes Wasser...
> 
> Wir haben den Luxus Wasser durch nen Kühler zu jagen nur damit er kühl bleibt aber naja jedem das seine und mir das meine.....



Das stimmt schon, aber dann bist du hier im falsch, es gibt auch keinen sinn dice/ln2  zu verpulvern für ein paar virtuelle Punkte und trotzdem machen wir es, wenn sich alles immer nur um diese 3te Welt mitleidsschiene dreht, müssten wir rein tioretisch unser weltliches leben aufgeben und wie "öff öff" vom schenkerklan leben, nur um Busse zu tun.

Zum Glück entzieht sich ein Hobby jeglichen Sinn, es ist einfach gut für die eigene Seele.

@Topic bin immer noch begeistert von dem Projekt und gespannt ob's klappt ^^


----------



## wilsonmp (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Wir genießen den Luxus, etwas Geld in Bildung investieren zu dürfen bzw. zu können. Doch bei so Manchem fruchtet das wenig. 
Was hier teilweise zu lesen ist schmerzt doch arg in den Augen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



wilsonmp schrieb:


> Wir genießen den Luxus, etwas Geld in Bildung investieren zu dürfen bzw. zu können. Doch bei so Manchem fruchtet das wenig.
> Was hier teilweise zu lesen ist schmerzt doch arg in den Augen.


 
definitiv +1

Könnten wir jetzt bitte wieder zum Topic kommen? Ich glaube über den Sinn oder Unsinn einen solchen Projektes braucht man hier nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## wilsonmp (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Mea culpa 

Natürlich, zurück zum Thema...


----------



## Creep1972 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ganz schön laut die Kiste. Ich hab auch ne Wasserkühlung, ist passiv und lautlos. Da kann ich mit dem Kopf daneben liegen und pennen. Die Kiste ist einfach nur FAIL
Sorry, im Puff hätteste mehr Spaß für die Kohle gehabt----


----------



## empty (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr habt  1000 Liter ist so 1999 ... Wer cool ist hat beinahe 4000 weil es soooo viel bringt und bei mir nichts kompensieren muss. *trollolol*

PS: Das Bild ist dann nicht gefaket steht wirklich so bei mir, aber es fällt mir schwer ein "Beweis" zu glauben ohne die Messmethode genau zu deklarieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinchyko (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Also ich sag mal hut ab

Sieht schnike aus, erfüllt seinen zweck und man hatte über wochen/monate seinen Spaß am rumschrauben. Was will man mehr? xD

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst. Der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## SwissGTO (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich frag mich nur wie genau der Sensor bei solchen Werten noch arbeitet....und falsch kalibriert komm ich auch auf 1000l/h.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Respekt. Das Teil ist wirklich geil.


----------



## timbola (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Bissl laut, meinste nicht
Aber dann brauchste aber auch andere Kupplungen, Schläuche und die Kühler machen das bestimmt auch nicht mehr mit...
Aber cool wäre es trotzdem...


DungeonKeeper1 schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt.
> Wir hätten aufgrund Neukauf unsere alte TS8 auf dem Dachboden unseres Feuerwehrhauses stehen. Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## ATB (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



empty schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr habt  1000 Liter ist so 1999 ... Wer cool ist hat beinahe 4000 weil es soooo viel bringt und bei mir nichts kompensieren muss. *trollolol*
> 
> PS: Das Bild ist dann nicht gefaket steht wirklich so bei mir, aber es fällt mir schwer ein "Beweis" zu glauben ohne die Messmethode genau zu deklarieren.
> 
> ...


 
Anzahl der Messimpulse für die Drehzahlmessung: *Modified*?


----------



## violinista7000 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ob das Ding langlebig ist? Sieht cool aus, aber von Langlebigkeit kann man zweifeln.


----------



## Kone (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Meinen tiefsten Respekt, dass er es durchgezogen hast!!
Man sollte wie bei sovielen Projekten in diesem Bereich, aber nicht die Alltagstauglichkeit in den Vordergrund stellen...
Das Ergebnis ist ein echtes "Schmankerl" was ich nicht gedacht hätte als sein Projekt noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte...

Wer nichts wagt, der nichts gewinnt!
Hier wurde gewagt !


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

das teil ist ja übertrieben laut 

da sind der serverraum in unserem betrieb wesendlich leiser.. und da stehen 5 große EDV schränke und 2 unterverteiler drin die alle gekühlt werden + klima.. naja 

trotzdem respect an die leistung mit über 1000 L/h


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Mein lieber Mann, ich ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut vor der Leistung


----------



## Stillfreemc (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein lieber Mann, ich ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut vor der Leistung



Kann leider keine grossartige leistung erkennen.

Viele andere sinnbefreite projekte erfordern trozallem eine ordentliche portion Skill auf ihrem sektor.

Der einzige Skill hier ist immer wieder seine vernunft auszublenden zu können wenn mann noch ein paar neue pumpen bestellen muss um seinem ziel näher zu kommen. 
Und der den bau einer solchen anlage stellt keinen vor grössere probleme.

Nicht böse gemeint, Greetz Stillfreemc


----------



## DeadApple (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

wieder son BUDGET PROJEKT ^^

Hat bestimmt derbst laune gemacht das Teil zu bauen aber der effekt is minimal hör 

wieso eigentlich kein TRIPLE SLI ich mein das hätte doch das Sparschwein noch hergegeben ^^


----------



## Smoke (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

... ich kenn mich mit wakü ja nicht so aus... aber das wasser im ausgleichsbehälter wirkt sehr ruhig, dafür dass ca eine coladose pro sekunde durch die schläuche geht... 

ansonsten top!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

kann mir bitte einer den Sinn von über 1000L/h erklären?


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Juli 2011)

Stillfreemc schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider keine grossartige leistung erkennen.
> 
> Viele andere sinnbefreite projekte erfordern trozallem eine ordentliche portion Skill auf ihrem sektor.
> 
> ...



Sorry du bist ein..... Naja ich verkneif mir das mal!!! Und wenn du das so einfach findest, dann mach's nach!!!! Du hast sicherlich nicht mal eine Sekunde in seinem Tagebuch verbracht, und maßt es dir trotzdem an zu beurteilen wie aufwändig das war?


@ den rest der Hater! In dem project ging es weder um Kühleistung oder Sinn Unsinn von 1000l/h, es ging ledeglich darum ob es möglich ist!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Stillfreemc schrieb:


> Kann leider keine grossartige leistung erkennen.



Versuche es selbst zu bauen und du wirst sehen dass es mehr Probleme macht als du glaubst^^

@Gordon:
Und dann immer diese Sinnfragen 
Warum man das tut? Warum fahren Leute Autos mit 500PS? Warum gibt es überhaupt Modellbauer? Warum Sammeln Menschen Dinge die sie niemals wirklich brauchen?
Das hat so alles keinen wirklichen Sinn - die Leute tun es weil es ihnen Spaß macht oder auch weil sie einfach etwas erreichen wollen was niemand vorher hatte.

Es gibt Menschen, die sich selbst Herausforderungen suchen, egal welcher Art. 
Wenn du immer nur das tust was du schon kannst bleibst du auch immer so, wie du schon bist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Versuche es selbst zu bauen und du wirst sehen dass es mehr Probleme macht als du glaubst^^
> 
> @Gordon:
> Und dann immer diese Sinnfragen
> ...


 
"Warum fahren Leute Autos mit 500PS?" Der Geschwindigkeitsrausch.
"Wenn du immer nur das tust was du schon kannst bleibst du auch immer so, wie du schon bist." 
Die meisten Menschen entwickeln sich weiter, nennt man auch Evolution.
Ich wäre immer zwischen sinnvoll und sinnlos ab. Und eine Schraubenpumpe würde das noch toppen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Es scheint Menschen zu geben die es nicht verstehen können.
So tue denn nur das völlig sinnvolle und versinke in einem wohl langweiligen Leben - dabei kannst du dann auf deine Evolution warten, die paar 10.000 Jahre die das dauert bis sich da was verändert machen dir dann sicher auch nichts aus. 
Das Zitat das du so "beäugst" ist übrigens von Henry Ford - der wusste das vor 100 Jahren schon.

So, B2T würd ich mal behaupten^^


----------



## Acid (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Hey,

auch von mir dicken Glückwunsch, das du es nun endlich erreicht hast !!!!


----------



## streega (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Glückwunsch, das du so akribisch auf dein Ziel hingearbeitest und es schließlich auch erreicht hast. So ganz erschließt sich mir aber nicht ganz der Sinn dieser riesigen und einmaligen  Pumpenanlage, da es meiner Meinung wenig an der Temperatur der gekühlten Chips ändert. Ich habe selbst mit vielen Pumpen, Schlauchdurchmessern und Wasserkühlern experimentiert, letztendlich bin ich immer wieder auf meinem umgebauten Kühlschrank hängen geblieben ... eine starke Pumpe genügte gar für das "harte" Glykol Gemisch ... etwas Zeit brauchte nur die Isolierung der Schläuche und Kühler. Trotzdem zolle ich dir meinen Respekt


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Auch hier noch einmal Glückwunsch 

An die Kritiker das hatten wir schon 1000mal besprochen lasst ihn und die es interessiert jetzt die Freude haben und seit einfach still ihr sind in dem Thread leicht falsch 

Und Zaucher lass dir nicht die Freude nehmen, du weisst es gibt viele die hinter deinem Projekt standen und verzaubere uns bitte noch einmal mit einem Monster Rechner egal in welcher Hinsicht es ein Monster ist


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2011)

Gratz auch von mir  Der Industriesauger hat die 1000 Liter


----------



## exa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ja, wahrlich, das verdient Respekt...

aber nachdem diese technische Meisterleistung geklärt wäre, würde ich das System drosseln... denn bei diesem hohen Durchfluss leidet das Material doch ziemlich, und undicht muss es ja bei solchem Druck nicht werden *an die arme Hardware denk*


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Aber man baut doch keine 18 Pumpen ein um dann 17 davon aus zu lassen


----------



## exa (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

das sag ich ja auch gar nicht... aber 4 D5 sind immer noch beeindruckend, und stell dir mal vor in 4 Wochen wirds irgendwo undicht... bei dem Druck hat man schnell nen halben Liter Wasser im Case, und dann ist die Hardware hin. Wäre doch verdammt ärgerlich!


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ok, wenns wirklich um den Dauerbetrieb geht klar, die Kühlleistung dürfte ohnehin kaum bis gar nicht schlechter werden wenn man nur eine oder 2 Pumpen verwendet.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Respekt für dieses Projekt auf jeden Fall

@ Hater: Geht in den Buddelkasten und bewerft euch gegenseitig mit Sand und zieht euch an den Haaren
Ist ja kaum auszuhalten. Wenn ihr keine teuren Hobbys habt kann man euch nur bemitleiden.


----------



## Stillfreemc (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Sorry du bist ein..... Naja ich verkneif mir das mal!!! Und wenn du das so einfach findest, dann mach's nach!!!!


Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen kann ich ja auch nix dafür.
Schick mir das dafür notwendige material und kurz darauf ist ein "1000h/l sys" auf dem postweg zu dir.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich nicht mal eine Sekunde in seinem Tagebuch verbracht, und maßt es dir trotzdem an zu beurteilen wie aufwändig das war?


Da hast du recht, habs immer wieder gesehen und nicht reingeschaut denn schon der gedanke langweilte mich zu tode.
Mag sein das er seine liebe mühe mit der verwirklichung des projektes hatte, ändert aber nichts an meiner "Hater" (was für ein idiotisches wort) einstellung.

Und ich habs wirklich nicht böse gemeint
finde nur es ist nichts dabei immer wieder zusätzliche pumpen zu kaufen bis die 1000l/h erreicht sind.
Und jeder der schon eine WaKü sein eigen nennt kann das bauen.
Ob ich jetzt eine pumpe oder 20 reinhänge macht keinen unterschied.
Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist sonst ja auch nur "material von der stange" verbaut.


----------



## maexchen (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



> Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist sonst ja auch nur "material von der stange" verbaut.



Hmmmm......ist nicht ganz richtig, war auch Material aus nem Regal. Ich seh das im übrigen genauso, was passiert jetzt, werden jetzt die 1500 Liter angepeilt? Ganz ehrlich, ich verfolge das ja auch schon ein paar Tage und seitem mach ich mir darüber nen Kopf. Welche Gedanken gehen einem durch den Kopf, wenn man das Ziel erreicht hat. Ist das dann wie Hammer auf Fuß oder wie ein Orgasimuuuuus? Na ich weiß nicht, egal, jedem so wie er will.


----------



## exa (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Stillfreemc schrieb:


> Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen kann ich ja auch nix dafür.
> Schick mir das dafür notwendige material und kurz darauf ist ein "1000h/l sys" auf dem postweg zu dir.
> 
> 
> ...


 

...echt mal 

wenn du wirklich meinst dass es einfach plug and play ist, hast du anscheinend noch nicht mal die PCGH Zusammenfassung gelesen... 
Hier kamen Probleme auf, die du dir anscheinend gar nicht vorstellen kannst... von der Problematik der Luftblasen im System bis hin zu hohem Druck, der Schläuche abplatzen lässt und der Anordnung, die erheblichen Einfluss auf die Durchflussmenge hat...

ich verstehe nicht warum du überhaupt hier nen nutzlosen Kommentar hinterlässt, wenn es dich doch angeblich sooo langweilt.. geh und troll halt wo anders...


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



exa schrieb:


> ...echt mal
> 
> wenn du wirklich meinst dass es einfach plug and play ist, hast du anscheinend noch nicht mal die PCGH Zusammenfassung gelesen...
> Hier kamen Probleme auf, die du dir anscheinend gar nicht vorstellen kannst... von der Problematik der Luftblasen im System bis hin zu hohem Druck, der Schläuche abplatzen lässt und der Anordnung, die erheblichen Einfluss auf die Durchflussmenge hat...
> ...


 
Gratulation aber mal ehrlich. Anstatt nen haufen Geld mit Pumpen und Equipment weg zu ballern hättest dir mal paar Möbel kaufen sollen. hihi


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Es ist als Kompliment gemeint, wenn ich sage : Absolut verrückt und kaum zu übertreffen. Echt was fürs Guinness GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS BUCH - DEUTSCHE AUSGABE


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ja erst mal Glückwunsch für erreichen und das zielstrebige verfolgen deines Ziels.

Aber dein Video war mal alles andere als gut  is ja Augenkrebserregend hättest du doch mal ein bisschen Licht gemacht und eine HD Cam genommen  oder hast du so viel in deine Wakü investiert damit du dir nicht mal ne vernünftige Cam leisten kannst?

Also Hut ab Top Leistung  hat aber ein bessers Video verdient was ich ehrlich gesagt auch erwartet hätte das echt schlecht vorallem der Baustich bei den roten Lüftern kommt auch nicht gut 

Ich weis damit es nur als Beweis dienen soll dennoch halte ich es nicht für angebracht so eine Schrottqualität in Youtube hochzuladen ist ja schade um den Speicher^^

lg

PS: Ansonsten wie gesagt nochmal TOP Leistung gutes Durchhalte vermögen und wer hätte das gedacht  PC is hal weng Laut also Staubsauger artig^^ aber was solls das wichtigste du hast dein Ziel erreicht und das ja alles was zählt.

Da du so nen großen eimer stehn hast würde ich gern mal wissen wie oft du lecks gehabt hast xD


----------



## scully1234 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ok, wenns wirklich um den Dauerbetrieb geht klar, *die Kühlleistung dürfte ohnehin kaum bis gar nicht schlechter werden* *wenn man nur eine oder 2 Pumpen verwendet*.


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten

2xAquastreams:

2xCPU Kühler 2xRamkühler 4xGrafikkarten 1xMora 1xPhobia 420er

Hier die Temperaturen nach 24Stunden Full Load


----------



## Charlie Harper (11. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

So mich würden jetzt mal die Temperaturen interessieren, die du mit dieser Monster-Wasserkühlung erreichst. Ich wette die Kosten stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.


----------



## exa (11. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

hat auch nie jemand behauptet... es ging nicht darum die Kühlleistung zu steigern, sondern um die praktische Umsetzung der 1000l/h!


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. August 2011)

*AW: Extreme Wasserkühlung mit extremer Hardware: 1.000 Liter Durchfluss pro Stunde angepeilt*

Ich glaub dagegen isn bongkühler sogar leise und bringt noch etwas mehr für nur die kosten von 2fans und ner düse


----------

